# Ford "Mustang Cervini edition""



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Some pics of a nice muscle Mustang car in "Cervini" edition with about 460hp and a lot of torque. It is really a heavy and big car. The guy that own the car, is waiting for a turbo compressor from the States. The other car is my GTR.


























































And a rare (here in Italy) Evo 6 in black diamont edition.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That Stang is way too big for me


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

The same for me. It 'a philosophy completely different from japanease car. In the States all is big; towns, road, and of course cars and engines. 

In every case is always a pleasure see a particular car like this in the street.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll take the GTR....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

johnny_0 said:


> The same for me. It 'a philosophy completely different from japanease car. In the States all is big; towns, road, and of course cars and engines.
> 
> In every case is always a pleasure see a particular car like this in the street.


even the women nowadays


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Lovely GTR.

Vulgar Mustang I am afraid, truly distastfull.uke:


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

johnny_0 said:


> And a rare (here in Italy) Evo 6 in black diamont edition.



:clap:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Petrol must come cheap in Italy!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Petrol must come cheap in Italy!


It is the most expensive place in all Europe, i think.:runaway:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't know about the Mustang, but your R34 is sweet!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll take the R34 too! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

johnny_0 said:


> It is really a heavy and big car.


They weigh almost exactly the same amount as an R34GTR and are within a few inches of an R34GTR in all dimensions.

So indeed, a very big and heavy car.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

SteveN said:


> They weigh almost exactly the same amount as an R34GTR and are within a few inches of an R34GTR in all dimensions.
> 
> So indeed, a very big and heavy car.


The Cervini of my friend, without driver and with half of fuel, weighs 1.759kg. My gtr weighs 1.630kg. Ok i fitted a carbon bonnet and a Titan exhaust but it is, always, a important difference in my opinion.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

A pic where, perphaps, you can see better the differences about dimensions between my GTR and the Cervini










And some other pics of my car. Thks for your previous feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Your car makes me miss my 34, looks perfect, and that Ganador looks great too.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I bet you do Rain! I wasn't able to drive mine for 4 weeks whilst I was on holiday and the wheels were re-furbed. Seemed like a lifetime and that was nothing compared to some of you!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jesus that mustang is one example of how to make a very ugly car into an even uglier one. Never have liked the new ones, total fail

At goodwood last year they had a basic mustang in the supercar pen, WTF? arent base mustangs 20k$ ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow that Mustang is huuuuge! Been on the juice for far too long!

And I thought the GTR was a big car...


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The petrol price in Holland at the moment is about 1.52 euro per litre.




johnny_0 said:


> It is the most expensive place in all Europe, i think.:runaway:


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> The petrol price in Holland at the moment is about 1.52 euro per litre.




In italy is from 1.50 to 1.70 v-power


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

norway is sposed to be the most expensive, iirc


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

The Mustang is Brute, I love it, makes the GTR look like a Ford Ka imo.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Jakester said:


> The Mustang is Brute, I love it, makes the GTR look like a Ford Ka imo.


Why not? after all the new ka is very nice ...


----------

